# Iron Horse Maverick 1.2 24"



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Just wanted to let yah know i Just bought my daughter a Iron Horse Maverick1.2 24 " wheeled 24 speed for $149 at MC Sporting goods , I didnt know they even sold bikes went in there to look for swim goggles for the kids , it has pretty good specs in fact the shifting is the same as the $400 dollar Trek mt 240 i bought for my son 1` month ago the suspension fork is a spinner and not great but non of them are. Also they bike feels pretty light.:thumbsup:


----------

